# Hunting bike for Grandpa



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tryin to find my fiance's grandpa a hunting bike. He only wants to spend around $1000. The only bikes I can find in good shape for that price are Kawasaki Bayou 220's. There are a handful in my area. My question is, do you think it's big enough for him to ride (5'-10" 200lbs)? He just needs something to get around his deer lease. I haven't seen a Bayou in a while I forgot how big they actually are.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

you mean how small they are, im much shorter than you grandpa(5'6") and even i look huge on it.


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha I was afraid of that...thanks.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

try a honda 300, they are very dependable bikes, and they arent too small


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

_*Got the perfect Bike...*_


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

^ I'd sport that and I'm not a grandpa


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

We use a 300 at the shop I work at pulles cars and big trucks in every day they are really good bikes


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That ^^^ doubles as a bike and tree stand....


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

try craigslist for a 300 ive seen several good looking ones on there


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah i've been searching Craigslist all over LA/TX/Miss and can't find a 300 in decent shape for less than 1500. I'm just going to have to get him to "UP" his budget some, he's got the money he's just old and doesn't like to spend it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9922

That guy wants $1800... maybe he would meet you at $1500? I dunno... Looks like a pretty clean bike in the picture & would probably suit him well unless he needs 4wd where ya'll hunt.


----------

